# Aerangis fastuosa and hybrids



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2016)

Aerangis James G. Coyner (citrata x fastuosa) web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Aerangis James G. Coyner (citrata x fastuosa), A. fastuosa web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Aerangis fastuosa web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Aerangis fastuosa, Aerangis (articulata x fastuosa) x modesta, Aerangis James G. Coyner (citrata x fastuosa) web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Aerangis (articulata x fastuosa) x modesta web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## eaborne (Mar 25, 2016)

Very nice to see!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 25, 2016)

These are beautiful. I like the flower count on the James Coyner.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 25, 2016)

Beautiful whites!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 25, 2016)

My third favorite Genus! I wish Fred Hillerman was still around.......


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2016)

Well grown plants!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2016)

all 3 are charming


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2016)

The LeCoufle collection lives on in the New World!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2016)

Lovely white flowers !!!! Jean


----------

